# Remy to provide motors for Quantum Fuel Systems PHEV pickups



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Electric motor maker Remy International, Inc. (OTC-PINK: RMYI) announced Tuesday that it has agreed to supply its HVH250 motors to Quantum Fuel Systems, which will use them in its Ford F-150 PHEV conversions... Newswire >


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

The specs on that Motor look so good, 10,000 rpm!!!


----------

